# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  انصــــاف القمر ولا الذ

## اوتار فاطمه

انصــــاف القمر ولا الذ 





المقادير
ست حبات همبرجر من المخابز مغلقه مع الأطراف
حشوه دجاج اي حشوه انتي تحبينها

الحشوه اللي انا حطيت:
صدر دجاج مقطع مكعبات صغيره 
بطاطا مقطعه الي مكعبات ومقليه 
بصله مقطعه شرائح طوليه
فلفل اخضر بارد مقطع شرائح طوليه رقيقه
طماطم مقطعه صغير....ماجي

الطريقه....
نحمس البصل مع شوي زيت علي النارثم صدرور دجاج الي الاستواء
ثم نضع عليها الفلفل البارد وتقلب ثم الطماطم والماجي والبطاطا ونستمر 
في التقليب الي ان ينضج الدجاج
 
 

خلطه الوجه:
نضع في قدر علي نار خفيفه(علبه قشطه+3م جبن سائل+2م ك مايونيز)
نقلبها علي نار حتي تتجانس ثم نرفعها .
 

الأعداد,,,

نأخذ الهمبرجر
 
ونقسمها الي قسمين
 
ثم نفرغ كل نصف من العجين بالسكين 
 
ثم نضع الحشوه في داخل الهمبرجر ونصفا في صينيه
 

ثم نضع علي الوجه كل نصف من الخلطه بحيث تتشرب ثم تدخل في الفرن
ونحمرها من اعلي فقط وعندما نخرجها تغطي بالقصدير حتي تكون طريه وماتنشف 

 
ثم تقدم مع الفطور كنوع من انواع المعجناااات

 

جرررررربوها والله رررررروعه دعواتكم


منقووول

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الايااادي ام محمد عالوصفه الطيبه*
*الله يعطيج الف عاافيه ع هيط طبق شهي*
*لاعدمنا جديدج الحلووو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

مشكوووره حبيبتي ام حموودي 
ع هيك طبق روووعه بجد لزييييييييييييييز 
انا اسووويه بس اذا موحااابه المطبخ يعني كسلانه :toung:  هههههه
تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديييييييدك 
موفقه يااااقلبي

----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> *تسلم الايااادي ام محمد عالوصفه الطيبه*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاافيه ع هيط طبق شهي*
> *لاعدمنا جديدج الحلووو*
> *دمتي بخير*
> *تحيااااتي*



 
الله يعافيك حبيبتي شذااااوي 

الحلو انك منوره بطلتك الرائعه 

والله لايحرمن  التواجد الحلو دايما 

دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكوووره حبيبتي ام حموودي 
> 
> ع هيك طبق روووعه بجد لزييييييييييييييز 
> انا اسووويه بس اذا موحااابه المطبخ يعني كسلانه هههههه
> تسلم الايااادي حبيبتي ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديييييييدك 
> 
> موفقه يااااقلبي



 الرووووووووووووعه تواجدك الحلو حبيبتي فروووووحه

الله يعافيك من كل شر  

دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> 



 الشكر لتواجدك حبيبتي ايوته 

نورتي يا الغلا 

دمتي بود

----------


## شوق المحبة

واااو ش ــكله يــ ج ــنن ..


والأح ــلى من كذا ش ــكل الــ س ــفررة >>






ش ــكلها يفتـــ ح   النفــ س ..


مــ ش ــكوورة خ ــيتوو على رووع ــة هالنقل الــ ش ــهي ..



ع ــطاكِ ربي الف ع ــافية ..


دمتي بــ ح ــفظه ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> واااو ش ــكله يــ ج ــنن .. 
> 
> والأح ــلى من كذا ش ــكل الــ س ــفررة >> 
> 
>  
>  
> 
> 
> ش ــكلها يفتـــ ح النفــ س .. 
> ...



الله يسلمك جبيبتي شووووووووق 

نورتي الصفحه بوجودك الرائع والله لا يحرمنا التواصل دوما الله يفتح ايامك با الخير  

دمتي برهايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## ام فاطمه 1

اممم شكلها مرره لذيذ بجربهااا

----------


## hope

مشكووره أختي على الووصفـــــــــــــه 

شكله مره لذيذ 


ان شاء الله نجربهاا قريييييب


ماننحرم من جديدك 


تحياتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> اممم شكلها مرره لذيذ بجربهااا



 الله يسلمك يالغلا على التواجد الحلو 

دوم تواصلج ام فاطمه 

دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> مشكووره أختي على الووصفـــــــــــــه 
> 
> شكله مره لذيذ 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله نجربهاا قريييييب
> 
> 
> ماننحرم من جديدك 
> ...



 
الله يعافيج 



صج لذيذة 


جربيها 


و

----------

